# LETS HERE IT !!!



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i saw no less than 10 botas hallin a$$ from venice off shore this morning headed east....i know they were headed deep caused they passed up the platform i was on 1st this morn and it was in 350 foot and most that passed never checked up!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

rodnreel.com would probably be your best bet


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

alot of those guys seem to like our pensacola forum.... i think they like our company over here rod n reel didnt seem as inviteing


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/3/2009)*rodnreel.com would probably be your best bet


Hey woody why don't you try rodnreel, or have you pissed everyone on that forum off too????


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

What platform you work on. Just curios<STRIKE> </STRIKE>cause I work on Wd143 and I was wondering if you were close to me.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yall been seeing any fish around wd 143


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *MULLET HUNTER (3/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/3/2009)*rodnreel.com would probably be your best bet
> ...


You're always a dick for no reason at all....I feel sorry for you, I really do.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

his and one others intentional efforts are not going unnoticed.......


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> *brnbser (3/9/2009)*his and one others intentional efforts are not going unnoticed.......


Who cares some people agree and think its funny. Puttin it out there rather than beating the bushis no different than half the other shit on this forum that gets derailed. Many posts that get derailed dont get squared up if its one of the mods boys (kinda like Florida Sportsmans forum became so famous for). He didnt resort to name calling like some others you allow on here. Have you put them on notice?

This place has just begun to turn into a moderator playground on many topics,and it seems some dont want others to use their ball! Other mods on the other hand tend to not care so much. It really shouldnt matter, if people dont want to read they dont have to click it and that goes for people that like or dislike Woody's posts! Whats good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

"I fought the law and the law won" just popped into my head when i opened this thread....but who here is the law? is donedeal still the law since thats his profession......or are the mods the law since they enforce the rules here? opcorn


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *This place has just begun to turn into a moderator playground on many topics,and it seems some dont want others to use their ball!*


*

i think all the "volunteer" mods do a good job...like taking care of dipsticks like hooblahoobly and djmorrison...anyway...

BTT*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Or, if you don't like Sly.2:20 mark


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

have at it guys, you don't have a clue of what I was attempting to resolve and have been pm'ing about all day and see nothing but a chance to throw shots and again.....ruin what shoud have been someones perfectly good thread.......about fishing.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Guess I go ahead and derail this thread a little more!! There are four different personalities that either run, or help keep this site running. That being said, thereare going to be some variations in the way things are handled! There are also rules that are pretty cut and dry. I try toinform any newbies that break the rules what they did wrong, and move on. These threads that are worthless and become bitchfest's, are pretty amusing if you ask me, and I dont normally interfere. So, there is going to be some discrepancies on occasion about posts being deleted that werent as bad as other's, depends on who gets there first I guess. I'm done for now, dont forget, we are volunteers helping Chris run HIS website. If he thought we werent keeping our end of the deal he would let us know!!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

So where do you workBill Money.In response to thequestion above have we seen any FISH at wd143.I have'nt seen any tuna this year. Caught some blackfin lasthitch but nothing to that really. Caught about a25 pound snapper last night and had to let her go. Been tryin to catch some groupers and I caught a little yellow edge. Had something straighten out a circle hook the first night I fished. Was ahuge fish. I've caught a hundred pound warsaw out here before and we never even worried about him straighting the hook. Everytime I drop tp the bottom with a two hook rig trying to catch some bait to put down on the grouper rigI hook I assume a grouper cause it just takes line till it breaks and I cant do anythingwith it. There are alot of nice sized fish down there right now. Be glad when the hardtails come back so I dont have to drop the two hook to the bottom to catch some bait cause they keep taking me for a ride and it sucks to reel up 365 feet with nothing left. Gonna getone of those big bastards when I come back in two weeks.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry is i lost this thread last week and iwas real buisy this week at home with my daudghter softball tourney.... i work all over i take care of a 13 platform loop from wd all the way to chandeleur... my younger brotherruns a loop out of galliano... and lives on gi 78... shouldnt be to far from you and they take care of quit a few wd platforms.


----------

